# Pumpe für Gießwasser?



## Hexe_Mol (17. Mai 2011)

hallo ihr techniker 

wir überlegen schon seit einiger zeit, dass wir gerne teichwasser zum gießen des gartens nehmen würden und so einen regelmäßigen teilwasserwechsel durchführen. 

allerdings haben wir das problem, dass unsere bachlaufpumpe von der leistung her so "schwach" ist, dass der wasserdruck einfach nicht für den vernünftigen betrieb des gartenschlauches ausreicht. geschweige denn für den anschluss eines rasensprengers. nun überlegen wir, uns speziell für diesen zweck ne zweite pumpe zu kaufen, haben aber keine ahnung, welche leistung, fördermenge usw.. die haben müsste.  

kann uns jemand von euch weiterhelfen? :help


----------



## wp-3d (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hi Hexe, 

das einfachste ist eine Tauchdruckpumpe z.B. http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview...nid=CDE30A67E3F2BF8D85AD249FF296665A.ASTPCCP4

sie können aber auch schön Strom fressen.


----------



## koifischfan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Warum eine Tauchdruckpumpe? Nimm eine normale Gartenpumpe.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0813007/Elektrische-Gartenpumpen
Da mußt du mal zu Hornbach fahren.  http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Pumpen/S881/artikelliste.html


----------



## Hexe_Mol (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*





wp-3d schrieb:


> das einfachste ist eine Tauchdruckpumpe z.B. http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview...nid=CDE30A67E3F2BF8D85AD249FF296665A.ASTPCCP4
> sie können aber auch schön Strom fressen.




danke für den tipp! 
die kleinere davon hat ne fördermenge von "max. 5200 l/h" unsere bachlaufpumpe "max. 4500 l/h", also nicht DER riesenunterschied. macht da das wort tauch*DRUCK*pumpe den unterschied aus?  
wenn ich an unsere pumpe nen gartenschlauch anschließe, dann ist das nen recht armseeliges geplätscher, auf jeden fall reicht der druck nicht für ne spritzpistole und schon gleich gar nicht für nen rasensprenger. 



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Hexe,




rege ich dich so zum nachdenken an?


----------



## Sveni (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Warum eine Tauchdruckpumpe? Nimm eine normale Gartenpumpe.



Würde ich auch empfehlen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Hexe_Mol (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*





koifischfan schrieb:


> Warum eine Tauchdruckpumpe? Nimm eine normale Gartenpumpe.
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0813007/Elektrische-Gartenpumpen





Sveni schrieb:


> Würde ich auch empfehlen!




danke euch beiden für den tipp! 
müssen da irgendwelche "mindest-leistungs-daten" sein, oder tuts jede "normale" gartenpumpe?  ich hab eben bedenken, ob die genügend wasserdruck erzeugen können, denn wenn der druck zu niedrig ist, dann "pieselt" nen sprenger ja nur vor sich hin, ohne den eigentlich angedachten radius zu gießen. 

 hornbach ist jetzt nicht gerade mein bevorzugter einkaufsort, aber die gibts garantiert nicht nur dort, oder?


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hi Anja.

Nicht die Literleistung ist das Geheimnis sondern tatsächlich die Wattleistung. Die Bachlaufpumpe hat vielleicht 75 W und die Gartenpumpen haben so um die 600 W. Wenn es sich immer nur um eine kurzzeitige Sache handeln soll, würde ich wohl eine einfache Tauchpumpe oder Schmutzwasserpumpe nehmen. Schnell hinein gehangen und zum Ende schnell wieder Ordnung gemacht. Ich habe auch so eine Gartenpumpe die außerhalb stehen muss, da muss ich immer ewig das Wasser ansaugen lassen und diese Vorkammer fluten. Das ist zeitraubend und macht keinen Fun. Die Tauchpumpe mit automatischen Schwimmer ist da besser. Meine Meinung.....


----------



## niels (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hi,

ich habe es auch mal mit einer normalen Schmutzwasserpumpe (13.500L/h) versucht, da kam auch nichts, ausser einem kleinen Strahl aus dem Sprenger... 0,5 bar, besser mehr sollten es wohl sein, denn mit meiner Grundwasserpumpe (4000L/h) funktioniert es einwandfrei


----------



## Olli.P (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hallo Anja,

eine Gartenpumpe sollte dafür ausreichen.... 

Muss ja nich gleich die Gar...ena sein, schaut doch mal beim Bm eures Vertrauens ......... 




> Ich habe auch so eine Gartenpumpe die außerhalb stehen muss, da muss ich immer ewig das Wasser ansaugen lassen und diese Vorkammer fluten. Das ist zeitraubend und macht keinen Fun.



Allerdings muss ich Zaky da recht geben, am besten wäre es, wenn ihr sie nur einmal zur Saison aufstellen müsstet und dann stehen lassen könntet........... 

Ich hab meine z.B. im Filterhäuschen stehen und da bedient sie Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert den Rotator für den Siebfilter, da ist es ein leichtes mal eben auf Rasensprengen um zustecken. :smoki


----------



## wp-3d (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> rege ich dich so zum nachdenken an?




ja als Vornahme etwas ungewöhnlich,


@Hallo an alle,


eine Tauchdruckpumpe fördert und drückt, im Beispiel bis 3,0 bar

sie hat den Vorteil, sie kann auch im Teich liegen bleiben und brauch keinen extra Saugschlauch die auch nicht sehr billig sind.

Normale Tauchpumpen kann man für das Vorhaben (Rasensprenger) vergessen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*



vielen dank für die tollen anregungen!  
da werde ich wohl mal noch ne runde googlen und dann in den nächsten tagen einen ausführlichen bummel durch den baumarkt meines vertrauens starten. 




wp-3d schrieb:


> ja als Vornahme etwas ungewöhnlich,.




 vielleicht hilft ein blick in richtung meiner signatur dir auf die sprünge


----------



## wp-3d (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft ein blick in richtung meiner signatur dir auf die sprünge





Hi Anja,

alles klar.




.


----------



## Boxerfan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hei,
ich habe die Tauchpumpe von Gar... , damit sprenge ich den Rasen und gieße die Blumen, geht hervorragend.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Servus Anja

Ich hatte beim Ex-Schwimmteich auch mit dem Teichwasser Blumen gegossen ... etc. ...

Hatte eine Gardena, glaube mit 6000 Liter/Std.  es hing daran die komplette Gartenbewässerung mit dem Gardena-System (Mikrotrip + Pipeline) Bewässerungscomputer inklusive der 6 KKreise steuerte ...

Hatte sie im Pumpenschacht fix stehen ...
 
das "Blaue" tief unten ....
Die Pumpe hatte so einen Druckwächter oben auf ... wenn Wasser gebraucht wurde, lief die Pumpe automatisch an, wenn Wasser "Stop" dann stoppte auch die Pumpe.
Der Saugschlauch (Grauer Schlauch) hing in den Filter.

Zum Teich auffüllen (Schwarzer Schlauch) hing der Schlauch auch in den Filter, auf der Schmutzwasserseite. Dies mußte ich allerdings noch händisch auf/abdrehen ...


----------



## scholzi (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hallo
das Problem ist der Druck...
-Eine normale Tauchpumpe(Entwässerungspumpe) bringt ca. 0,8Bar sie kann große Mengen Wasser fördern aber nicht durch enge Schläuche!
-Eine Gartenpumpe (Bewässerungspumpe) bringt ca.4 Bar und ist daher eher zum gießen (bewässern geeignet)
-Tauchdruckpumpen nimmt man eigentlich nur, wenn die Saugleitung höher ca. 8,5m ist, weil da eine Gartenpumpe nicht mehr ansaugen kann!

bevor wir sagen können was du benötigst, bräuchten wir noch paar Daten!
-Wie hoch willst du drücken?
-Wie weit möchtest du drücken und durch welche Schläuche (1/2" hat auf 50m ca.2 Bar Verlust und 3/4" nur 0,5)
Gardena hat dieses Jahr ne neue Tauchpumpe(Regenfasspumpe) raus gebracht, die bringt 2 Bar.http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=5483&refer=Ciao
Also wenn du nicht grad weit drücken willst oder mehrere Sprenger anwerfen möchtest, wäre das ein super Zwischending!
Edit: falls du dich für ne Gartenpumpe entscheiden solltest (was ich machen würde) nimm keine mehrstufige, sondern nur ne einfache einstufige!
Falls da wirklich mal etwas Dreck mit rein kommt, ist diese unempfindlicher!
Und um die Pumpe länger am Leben zu haben, ist so ein Vorfilter http://www.mercateo.com/p/400-10076...mpen-vorfilter-wd-bis-3-000-l-h-4078500173100 sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*



 für eure vielen tipps! 



Digicat schrieb:


> Gardena-System (Mikrotrip + Pipeline) .




 so vom gefühl her würde ich jetzt vermuten, dass das microdrip-system deutlich weniger druck braucht, als nen normaler sprenger, oder? 



scholzi schrieb:


> das Problem ist der Druck...




das hab sogar ich als physik-analphabet inzwischen verstanden. 



scholzi schrieb:


> -Wie hoch willst du drücken?




der teich ist an der "gedachten" stelle ca. 1.20 tief, also maximal 2 meter "förderhöhe". 



scholzi schrieb:


> -Wie weit möchtest du drücken und durch welche Schläuche (1/2" hat auf 50m ca.2 Bar Verlust und 3/4" nur 0,5)




mein "traum" wäre ja, den ganzen garten so zu gießen, aber der "hintere bereich" wäre auch ok. beim hinteren bereich wären es bis zu 30 m schlauchlänge. normalerweise haben wir 1/2"-schläuche, aber ich könnte mich auch dafür begeistern, dafür nen 3/4" zu kaufen. 



scholzi schrieb:


> -Gardena hat dieses Jahr ne neue Tauchpumpe(Regenfasspumpe) raus gebracht, die bringt 2 Bar.http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=5483&refer=Ciao



danke für den tipp!  die schau ich mir gleich mal an. 



scholzi schrieb:


> -falls du dich für ne Gartenpumpe entscheiden solltest (was ich machen würde) nimm keine mehrstufige, sondern nur ne einfache einstufige!
> Falls da wirklich mal etwas Dreck mit rein kommt, ist diese unempfindlicher!
> Und um die Pumpe länger am Leben zu haben, ist so ein Vorfilter http://www.mercateo.com/p/400-10076...mpen-vorfilter-wd-bis-3-000-l-h-4078500173100 sehr hilfreich!




 hab ich das richtig verstanden, so ne "gartenpumpe" würde ausserhalb des teichs stehen und nur ihren saugschlauch ins wasser hängen?  sprich der müsste ich dann irgend ein "dach überm kopf" bauen....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hallo Hexe,

ich habe früher Teichwasser versprengt. Wass Du bei Deinem Plan bedenken mußt, es ist kein Klarwasser. Soll heißen, alle Düsen am Sprenger und sonstigen Düsen setzen sich mit der Zeit zu. (Anfangs fand ichs gut späterhin hat es mich gestört immer irgendwelche Verstopfungen lösen zu müssen.)

Eine billige Schmutzwassertauchpumpe mit (ich glaub 6000 l und 450 Watt) aus dem Baumarkt tut recht gut Ihren Dienst. ich hatte aber nie Sprenger dran. 

Unsere Brunnenpumpe hat 900 Watt und schaft es 2 große Sprenger und einen kleinen zu bedienen. zwar nicht mit voller Leistung aber durch die Überschneidungen passt das bei uns.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## scholzi (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Ein Sprenger braucht ca. 1Bar um zu funktionieren!


> der teich ist an der "gedachten" stelle ca. 1.20 tief, also maximal 2 meter "förderhöhe".


OK, das stellt keine Probleme dar!


> eim hinteren bereich wären es bis zu 30 m schlauchlänge.


Also hast du ca 1 Bar Verlust( wenns bei 1/2" bleibt), also fällt eine normale Tauchpumpe schonmal weg!
Die Regenfasspumpe würde noch funktionieren wenn du nur gießen willst.


> so ne "gartenpumpe" würde ausserhalb des teichs stehen und nur ihren saugschlauch ins wasser hängen?  sprich der müsste ich dann irgend ein "dach überm kopf" bauen....


Die Gartenpumpen sind zwar Spritzwasser geschützt aber im Regen sollte sie trotzdem nicht stehen...
Bei mir hängt eine alte Regenjacke drüber!
Mein Tipp:
kauf dir die Pumpe die Olli vorgeschlagen hat http://www.gardena.com/dimage.axd/p...0x500/classic-gartenpumpe-3000-4-5061a55a.jpg und setze einen Vorfilter dran!
Sie lässt sich leicht über eine extra große Öffnung befüllen(dadurch schnell aufstellbar), ist einstufig und nicht zu teuer!


----------



## Ulli (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hallo zusammen, 

die Olli - Pumpe habe ich mir auch geholt, regengeschützt durch Wanne drüber und sie befeuert abwechselnd 2 Rasensprenger mit  25 m Gartenschlauch mit ausreichend Druck und Wasser, beide zusammen geht aber nicht mehr richtig. 

Grüßle 
Ulli


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

guten morgen 



scholzi schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> kauf dir die Pumpe die Olli vorgeschlagen hat http://www.gardena.com/dimage.axd/p...0x500/classic-gartenpumpe-3000-4-5061a55a.jpg und setze einen Vorfilter dran!
> Sie lässt sich leicht über eine extra große Öffnung befüllen(dadurch schnell aufstellbar), ist einstufig und nicht zu teuer!




dann werde ich wohl mal mit göga beraten, wo und wie wir der pumpe nen unterschlupf anbieten könnten. 




UlliW schrieb:


> de Olli - Pumpe habe ich mir auch geholt, regengeschützt durch Wanne drüber und sie befeuert abwechselnd 2 Rasensprenger mit  25 m Gartenschlauch mit ausreichend Druck und Wasser, beide zusammen geht aber nicht mehr richtig.




das ist doch ne klare aussage!  hast du da 1/2" oder 3/4" zoll schlauch dran? 

*DANKESCHÖN* euch allen für die vielen tipps, ihr habt mir wirklich weiter geholfen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

,

bei Aldi findest Du momentan evtl. noch eine reduzierte Gartendruckpumpe, Ursprungspreis 50 €.

Allerdings würde ich nicht mit einer Sprühdüse arbeiten, die könnte sich schnell zusetzten da das Teichwasser ja nicht immer zu 100 % sauber ist.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*





69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> bei Aldi findest Du momentan evtl. noch eine reduzierte Gartendruckpumpe, Ursprungspreis 50 €.





das wäre natürlich nen superpreis!  meinst du aldi süd oder aldi nord? 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich nicht mit einer Sprühdüse arbeiten,




das problem wird sich wohl bei rasensprengern auch stellen.  aber jede andere art des gießens ist hier völlig unrealistisch. dazu ist unser sandboden zu trocken, unser garten zu groß und es regnet hier in der gegend zu wenig. wenn ich da anfangen wollte, den garten "so" mit dem schlauch zu gießen, wäre ich - je nach temperaturen - zwischen 5 und 8 stunden damit beschäftigt. also nicht wirklich realisierbar.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Aldi nord

Du kannst Natürlich einen Wasserfilter davor bauen, ich hab letztens in einen Prospekt (Hellweg oder Hagebaumarkt) eine Gartenpumpe mit solch einem Filter davor für 75 € gesehen.

Wieviel m² musst Du beregnen ?

Enweder trägst Du den Rasen ab und  lässt Du dir Mutterboden kommen und gräbst alles um und säst neu - Wasser wird sicher noch teuerer werden ... oder Du machst einfach ne Erdeschicht (10cm) drübber und wartes bis das Gras durchwächst.

Einen Brunnen hast noch nicht bohren lassen ? Ich wohne leider auf einem Gebirge 37m wären zu bohren, Tiefenpumpe würde extrem energie kosten - mehr als das Wasser one Abwassergebühr durch sep. Zähler - deshalb läuft meine Niederflursprinkleranlage mit Leitungswasser.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*





69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Du kannst Natürlich einen Wasserfilter davor bauen,




ich werde nachher im baumarkt (muss ziegelsteine, trittplatten und isoself holen) mal aufmerksam schauen, was es da alles so gibt und dann mal mit gg beratschlagen, wo wir so ne pumpe unterbringen könnten. 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Wieviel m² musst Du beregnen ?




ca. 1200 m²



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Enweder trägst Du den Rasen ab




wir haben nicht viel rasen, sondern gießen mit diesen "rasen"sprengern den gesamten garten, also staudenbeete, kräuter, gemüsegarten, obst, sträucher usw.. und eben auch den rasen. 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Einen Brunnen hast noch nicht bohren lassen ?




das steht aufm wunschzettel, aber da wir auch gut 25 m tief müssten, ist das eben ne frage des nötigen kleingelds. 

es geht bei dem gedanken auch nicht darum, an kostenloses gießwasser zu kommen, denn ich muss das entnommene wasser im teich ja wieder nachfüllen. die idee ist eben, daddurch regelmäßige teilwasserwechsel vorzunehmen und so einen teil der überschüssigen nährstoffe nach und nach los zu werden. 

da ich ja jetzt dank eurer hilfe  weiss, was ich technisch brauche, kann ich mich jetzt genauer über die kosten usw.. informieren und dann entscheiden ob sich die umsetzung von kosten & aufwand "lohnt", oder eher nicht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

denk daran, dass Du auch mit einer Druckpumpe nur max. 2 Rasensprenger gleichzeitig betreiben kannst.

Es gibt von Gardena eien automatischen Wasserverteiler den Du Programmieren kannst, so brauchst Du nicht immer per Hand die Hähne auf und zu machen und den nächsten Stang der Spenger aktivieren.

Ich hab meine ganzen Beregnungssachen von der Firma Bareiss (Preise findest Du bei ebay) bestellt, ca 10-15 % günstiger als wie im Baumarkt (selbst bei 10 % Siedlerbundnachlass)


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Servus Anja

Das schöne am Gardena-System ist ....

Man kann alles Step by Step ... ausbauen ... so wie es gerade geht ...

Grundausstattung:
Pumpe
Bewässerungscomputer
automatischer Wasserverteiler ... hier steht es beschrieben


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hallo Ihrs,

Äh,  - was ist bei den zum Teil vorgeschlagenen Pumpen denn mit dem Kleinvieh? 

Ich hätte keine Lust, meine Blumen mit gehäckselten Molchen oder Libellenlarven zu düngen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Die Pumpe steht draußen, meist schließt man da einen Pumpensaugschlauch an der am Sauganfang einen kleinen Messingkorb hat, an.

Alternativ könnte sie auch einen Teichpflanzenkorb drannbasteln. Dann werden keine Tierchen abgesaugt.


----------



## svenna80 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

@Christine:

Bei den (Saug-)Pumpen mit Saugschlauch ist vorne son Körbchen dran, da kommen keine Fische etc. durch.
Bei den Schmutzwasserpumpen ist es mir schon mal passiert, dass ein Fisch durchgesaugt wurde. Der kam dann auf der anderen Seite als Fischsuppe wieder raus...
Aber das ist eigentlich selten, dass die Fische dort eingesaugt werden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*





Digicat schrieb:


> Das schöne am Gardena-System ist ....
> Man kann alles Step by Step ... ausbauen ... so wie es gerade geht ...




ich hab mir die sachen dort schon vor 3 jahren angeschaut, das ist nen klasse system! 

aber wenn wir es "step by step" ausbauen würden, hätte ich das problem, dass ich noch x jahre lang nen großteil des gartens von hand gießen muss. deswegen haben wir uns nen "halbautomatisches" system selbst konstruiert und aufgebaut und damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. mehr als "absprerrhähne auf- und zudrehen" muss ich nichts mehr von hand tun und daran arbeite ich mich nicht zugrunde. 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> denk daran, dass Du auch mit einer Druckpumpe nur max. 2 Rasensprenger gleichzeitig betreiben kannst.




mehr kann ich hier an der normalen wasserleitung auch nicht laufen lassen. im hochsommer, wenn "alle" gießen, sogar nur einen. 



blumenelse schrieb:


> Äh,  - was ist bei den zum Teil vorgeschlagenen Pumpen denn mit dem Kleinvieh?




 vielen dank für den denkanstoß! daran hatte ich überhaupt nicht gedacht!  aber das muss ich auf jeden fall "im auge behalten"!


----------



## Piddel (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpe für Gießwasser?*

Hallo Anja,

wie ist der Stand der Dinge mit der geplanten Anschaffung zur Gartenbewässerung ?

:smoki...bin auch am überlegen 
Hast Du schon eine Pumpe gekauft und welche Erfahrungen kannst Du weitergeben ?


----------

